# SNOW!!!



## Marky (8 Feb 2007)

Im gonna be the first to post that ive got snow...

about 4inches....

kept my workshop kinda warm really...

Marky


----------



## DomValente (8 Feb 2007)

7:15 , not a car in sight, hope It doesn't mean a four mile walk to the workshop.

Dom


----------



## Anonymous (8 Feb 2007)

I'm a bit disappointed!

No snow here - just very dry and very very cold.

In fact it feels more like Murmansk than Manchester this morning!

Cheers
Brad


----------



## Philly (8 Feb 2007)

It's raining in Poole!! :roll: 
Philly


----------



## paulm (8 Feb 2007)

4" of snow so far here in North Hampshire and still coming down.

Strangely quiet with no traffic on the road outside which is usually a bit of a rat run in the mornings, and no noise from the nearby M3, shame it won't last :lol: 

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## Waka (8 Feb 2007)

Lovely Weymouth has a bit of drizzle with some highish winds, snuggly in the workshop though.


----------



## wizer (8 Feb 2007)

loads of snow here means no work for me :lol: \/ 

Missus has to go in tho... commuter hell


----------



## Paul Chapman (8 Feb 2007)

My cat took one look through the cat flap at all the snow, said "Sod that" and went back to sleep :lol: :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## MrJay (8 Feb 2007)

Good morrow people. Yay snow! Shouldn't think anyone will mind me taking the morning off. Just got me a new camera too. It's getting a bit rainy/sleety at the moment, but hopefully lots more proper snow tonight.


----------



## LyNx (8 Feb 2007)

lots of snow here. Spent the first half hour this morning brushing it off the palm trees in the garden. 

Looks like the boss didn't make it to london this morning "roads to dangerous", but he still sent our onsite fitters in it. :twisted:


----------



## Vormulac (8 Feb 2007)

Lots of snow in West London, 'minor' delays on the Central line meant standing on the platform next to the sign that said "Next train in 2 minutes", for over 20 minutes. And when it turned up it was nearly empty - guess everyone decided to stay in bed! When I got on the train and took off my bag there was a snow drift on top between it and my head!

Certainly is quiet in the office...


----------



## Alf (8 Feb 2007)

Snow? Wazzat den?

Rained quite a bit overnight and early this am but we now have sunshine, light winds and some big lumps of cloud heading up country to drop on all you other poor devils. :wink:

Cheers, Alf


----------



## RogerS (8 Feb 2007)

Taken from my study window. Snow!!!!


----------



## RATWOOD (8 Feb 2007)

Who said it was cold :lol: :lol:


----------



## dedee (8 Feb 2007)

Not much snow here


----------



## dennyk (8 Feb 2007)

snowing in Liverpool this morning

nice and warm in the house, best place for me


----------



## jasonB (8 Feb 2007)

Not much sign of movement from the fish this morning






But this little lad was running about like mad, what he couldn't eat he was intent on turning yellow  






Jason


----------



## wizer (8 Feb 2007)

still snowing heavily here


----------



## Argee (8 Feb 2007)

Crowborough, East Sussex, this morning:






Ray.


----------



## RogerS (8 Feb 2007)

Anyone seen my van?


----------



## woodbloke (8 Feb 2007)

A dusting in Salisbury but all gone now...got to drive to Stansted at 2.30  , hopefully white stuff will all be gone by then - Rob


----------



## Paul Chapman (8 Feb 2007)

Scott and his snowman - he's 31 but still a child at heart  







And the obligatory WIP pictures :lol: 











Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## ByronBlack (8 Feb 2007)

Paul, 

I like the snowman, did you use the "Lie Nielsen" Snowdude circumfrance tool to plan out the spheres?

We've got about 4 inches or so here, little worried about my roof, this is the first test of the workshop with regards to any weight, hopefully it should be ok.

Why are dogs so mad on snow? I was out at the crack of dawn this morning, and all I could see were people walking their dogs in the snow, strange beasts!


----------



## Paul Chapman (8 Feb 2007)

My snowman talks as well  






Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Anonymous (8 Feb 2007)

Loads of snow and the workshop temperature is down to 15 degrees C

Better find that fan heater :wink:


----------



## woodbloke (8 Feb 2007)

Rob...whose driving to Stansted in a 'mo and loading the Landy with spade, torch, wellies, hat, scarf, gloves, emergency rations etc 

Paul - Scott will never get that to fly (got no wings) :lol: - Rob


----------



## mudman (8 Feb 2007)

Loads in South Wales.
Had to get to Aylesbury today and being generally daft, I took my usual route thinking it would be okay once I got out of Wales. Hah. :roll: 

Passed a big Axminster van on the M50, so they were out and about delivering. It was leaving Wales, so who's had something gloatable delivered?

Then the Curse of Spencer struck again when my spare wheel got ripped off from under the car by accumulated snow. :shock: 

Got to Aylesbury ok though when people from just down the road hadn't bothered turning up.


----------



## dedee (8 Feb 2007)

Good for Scott. I doubt I would have bothered had I not had to drag the girls out to help me this morning.

Did you know that snowmen are on the endangered species list? Reports suggest there will be none left by as soon as Saturday.

Andy


----------



## Paul Chapman (8 Feb 2007)

dedee":2tn8zm92 said:


> Good for Scott. I doubt I would have bothered had I not had to drag the girls out to help me this morning.



A school driveway runs past our bungalow and all the little school children were quite gobsmacked when they saw the size of our snowman. No doubt a few parents were cursing us when they got pestered to make one as large :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## davy_owen_88 (8 Feb 2007)

mudman":wgh24h6s said:


> Loads in South Wales.



Pfft, not in Baglan there wasn't  It's been cold and wet all day but not a bit of snow,


----------



## OPJ (8 Feb 2007)

I don't think there was much snow in Bristol either. They're was certainly nothing more than a few flakes on the windscreen at home this morning.

Had a nice slide up the hill to work this morning though!


----------



## Losos (8 Feb 2007)

I think you guys might actually have more than here in East Europe right now.  

Last year on this same day we had three feet, had to use a snow plough just to get out of the driveway


----------



## devonwoody (8 Feb 2007)

Might get up to 38c today in some parts of NSW. so I dont think we shall get any of the white stuff.


----------



## Lord Nibbo (9 Feb 2007)

devonwoody":1yoym4w3 said:


> Might get up to 38c today in some parts of NSW. so I dont think we shall get any of the white stuff.



My heart bleeds for you :lol: :wink: For all you lot on about deep snow you don't know your born. This is what I'd call deeeeep




:lol:


----------



## houtslager (9 Feb 2007)

welll I went to my pit late last night and there was nowt of the white stuff here. Woke up fairly early due to the stove being outta wood  but a quick rummage in off cuts filled that up 
Looked outside - woah ! white stuff :? 





pipper that means I 'll have to get my snow scoop out of the shed and clear the path for postie.






and 






so after 15 minutes of scooping I cleared the path, when it started to snow again 






oh well can't really complain as it has been fairly mild so far 

All the best from HS


----------



## Paul.J (9 Feb 2007)

Started snowing here again now, :shock: unheared of, two days on the trot.
Paul.J.


----------



## RogerS (9 Feb 2007)

That's it. Enough. No more please. Go away snow. Out of food and snowed in. Here comes the sun


----------



## Paul.J (9 Feb 2007)

Absolutely tipping down now.
Kids love though don't we,i mean they :wink:


----------



## wrightclan (9 Feb 2007)

No snow up this way. Yet.  Just frost and brilliant sunshine.

Dave R., 
If you read this, how's the snow (and temps) :shock: in Minnesota?

Brad


----------



## Mdotflorida (9 Feb 2007)

Four and a half hours to get the 25 miles home from work this afternoon. :evil:


----------



## andys wood shed (9 Feb 2007)

SNOW !!!!!

65 mile journey from work 5 hours
first 62 miles 1 hour (motorway)
remaining 3 miles 4 HOURS :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## filsgreen (9 Feb 2007)

Sorry to be a misery guts, but why all the hoo ha over a bit of snow? We are in the northern hemisphere and London is on the same latitude as Moscow.....

Apologies all, I'm just so p***sed of with all the news coverage and fuss over about six inches of snow. Other countries deal with it why can't we? 

Rant over I'll get my coat  

Phil


----------



## Losos (9 Feb 2007)

Well Phil *I think you have a point*.

We live in a very rural area, in winter the road that winds it's way around our property has about *six cars a day using it *yet every day (when it snows) a *huge snow plough comes down our road *often *at 05:00 *and quite often *again in the afternoon.*

There certainly are some aspects of life here that I don't like but *I can not fault the attitude they have to snow* and never ever have I heard about schools being closed because of snow. Well not 'till it gets to over six feet anyway.


----------



## RogerS (10 Feb 2007)

filsgreen":3u25c68k said:


> Sorry to be a misery guts, but why all the hoo ha over a bit of snow? We are in the northern hemisphere and London is on the same latitude as Moscow.....



I get fed up by all the people trotting out the usual moan 'if they can do it in Norway/France/Italy...wherever...just fill in the gaps...why can't we'.

Well, peeps, we could and probably would IF and a big IF we were prepared to spend the money but why should we bother? It is so rare that we have any sort of serious snow. Would the same people who whinge about it want to pay more on income tax just so that the snow ploughs can stay locked up and out of use for 999 days out of 1000?


----------



## filsgreen (10 Feb 2007)

Roger, snow ploughs are not locked away when not in use, they take off the plough and use the vehicle as gritters and in the summer they are used as general vehicles.

Phil


----------



## Steve Maskery (10 Feb 2007)

Anyone listen to Any Questions on R4 today? 

An interesting point was made by, IIRC, John Selwyn Gummer, about all the schools that closed because of and inch or two of snow. Someone pointed out that council officials are always covering their backs because of the threat of litigation ("I slipped on the ice on the way to school, it's your fault, you should have closed the school, give me £50,000").

His take was that parents should be suing the Heads/council officials who made the decisions and say "We had to take a day off work because you didn't provide the education service you were supposed to provide, pay our lost salaries".

I'm not a parent, so I couldn't possibly comment, but I do have hazy recollections of trudging to school through rather more than an inch or two of snow.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Paul Chapman (10 Feb 2007)

Well, when I was a youngster it was not unusual for us to have snow from January through till the end of March and all the pea-souper fogs, and I never remember my schools being closed for even one day. And we had to do cross-country running across Mitcham Common wearing just a pair of shorts and plimsoles. God, they don't make 'em like us any more :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## devonwoody (11 Feb 2007)

There are some wealthy blokes out here in Oz. who would most probably give you a pound for each flake of snow to day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mambo (11 Feb 2007)

yah i had to do cross country in the snow too :shock:


----------



## PowerTool (11 Feb 2007)

There was once,when I was at school,we had to play rugby in about six inches of snow :shock: 
And clear the snow off the white lines first.

Andrew


----------



## Alf (11 Feb 2007)

Paul Chapman":3tasfe66 said:


> Well, when I was a youngster it was not unusual for us to have snow from January through till the end of March and all the pea-souper fogs, and I never remember my schools being closed for even one day.


When I was a youngster (somewhat more recently...) there was snow in March (iirc) one year and I early on lost one of my "indoor shoes" on the hill up to school - you know, that annoying habit they have (had?) in primary schools of inflicting shoe-changing on the young and slow and then telling them to hurry up. Anyway, that snow hung around for weeks and was evidentally deep, 'cos when it thawed guess what I found had been hiding underneath the stuff? Just call me Cinders... :lol:

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Paul Chapman (11 Feb 2007)

Alf":2wr2hu7p said:


> Paul Chapman":2wr2hu7p said:
> 
> 
> > Well, when I was a youngster it was not unusual for us to have snow from January through till the end of March and all the pea-souper fogs, and I never remember my schools being closed for even one day.
> ...



OK, OK I know I'm old - no need to rub it in :lol: :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Alf (11 Feb 2007)

Gosh, was I doing that? I had no idea...  :wink:


----------



## RogerM (11 Feb 2007)

The only time I remember our school closing was during the winter of 62/63 when it snowed iirc on new years eve, partially thawed and then froze solid as concrete for 7 weeks. We used to go sledging on the hill opposite our home which has long since been built over, and the snow was so deep that we were able to sledge over the Devon hedge and lane at the bottom of the hill into the next field, as though the lane wasn't there.


----------



## Lord Nibbo (11 Feb 2007)

Alf":65oe9ufw said:


> When I was a youngster I remember:lol:
> 
> Cheers, Alf


 God your memory is as good as swmbo's :lol: :lol: :wink: 

PS..... you still aint told us yet :wink: come to think about it neither has Gill :wink: I demand we are told..... so ????? :lol:

Edit...

Oppps the PS is in the wrong thread...... should have been in the "How old are you" on second thoughts perhaps an answer might go unnoticed here :lol:


----------



## Alf (11 Feb 2007)

A _gentleman_ wouldn't ask... [-( :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Lord Nibbo (11 Feb 2007)

Alf":2iwhnxiw said:


> A _gentleman_ wouldn't ask... [-( :lol:
> 
> Cheers, Alf



Ask what? :wink: and who said I was a gentleman?


----------



## Greenfield Bob (11 Feb 2007)

I haven't read all the posts on the snow, somebody may have already posted this.
In upstate New York there are some towns on Lake Ontario that have had over 8 feet of snow in the last week. I sure am glad I don't live there.

Bob


----------



## dennyk (11 Feb 2007)

HEY WAIT A MINUTE

The only time I remember the school being shut, It was in 1940 yes 1940, when there was an air raid and them germans were bombing hell out of Liverpool, the same as other parts of England, I was only 7 years old at the time


----------

